# Best way to send a small christmas parcel to Uk



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I want to send a medium sized, not very heavy christmas parcel to Uk, would it be better to use one of the services in the post room shops, or use the correos. Thank you in advance for reply's.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

fergie said:


> I want to send a medium sized, not very heavy christmas parcel to Uk, would it be better to use one of the services in the post room shops, or use the correos. Thank you in advance for reply's.


 I personally recommend a company called easy post

Mail, Postal and Courier Services, Spain to UK - Easypost -

Since I discovered them I no longer use the Spanish postal system to send anything to the UK. This company have collection points all around the Costa Blanca and the link above shows several in your area. They are far cheaper than using the local postal system and a lot more reliable – they use the cargo system and Charter space on monarch I believe three or four times a week and then send everything in the UK through Royal mail. Actually, I have just use their service to send off for a replacement passport and they have charged me €26 to courier my documents to Madrid, check them before they send them, and then receive back my documents for me to collect my local shop which all in all I think was very good value  I also sent a letter to the UK recently which cost me about one euro and I have sent many items on a next day type service for about one third of the price of sending them through the Spanish courier system

In my opinion when you look at the money that you save on the fact that they deliver everything so fast – whether it be a single letter or a huge consignment – they are great company, the people at their head office are so helpful whenever you call and I can't speak highly enough of them. give them a go and let me know how you get on


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I personally recommend a company called easy post
> 
> Mail, Postal and Courier Services, Spain to UK - Easypost -
> 
> ...


brilliant!!

two of the Jávea pick up points have closed down - but we still have one in the port near me which is good to know

is it cost-effective just for letters ? (one UK relative refuses to use the internet! - eveyone else gets Jaqui Wilson cards......)


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link...but no use to me inland in the mountains!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> Thanks for the link...but no use to me inland in the mountains!


an excuse for a trip to Jávea then


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> brilliant!!
> 
> two of the Jávea pick up points have closed down - but we still have one in the port near me which is good to know
> 
> is it cost-effective just for letters ? (one UK relative refuses to use the internet! - eveyone else gets Jaqui Wilson cards......)


 as I said, I had to send a normal letter the other day and it was one euro – I think one euro nine cents to be precise – something around that. So all in all no different really to correos except for the fact that you know it's going to get there. As I said, I believe that they ship through air freight two or three times a week and then they have somebody in the UK that corrects all of the shipments and send them via the most appropriate method in the UK – Courier or Royal mail but for me to send a letter first class to the UK knowing that it's going to be there in a couple of days for about a Euro I'm perfectly happy with


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe things are different on the CB but here in the campo in Granada, Correos would always be my first choice. Letters to / from the UK rarely take more than 72 hours and parcels to / from turn up within 5 days.
Deliveries from Amazon via MRW invariably result in me visiting their local office for collection as they don't believe the address actually exists... Strangely enough however, when I used MRW Pet Transport arranged through the same office to move two of my dogs over to Alicante they had no trouble at all finding us!


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

We always use Correos...safest and quickest way to send letters and parcels to the UK....In all the years we have been here, we have never any problems at all.

And as far as buying goods from the UK to be sent to our address here in Spain (and we live in the campo), delivery to us is usually within 5 days and using Amazon via MRW are very good, 99% of goods are delivered within the guaranteed time..


----------



## maxmo (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,Sorry if I appear a bit thick but could someone tell me what a Campo is?


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

Campo means countryside....


----------



## maxmo (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks ricardo,just sounded like something surrounded with barbed wire!


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

Not all of us live in towns and cities or by the coasts.
Many of us live in small villages located in the countryside, so we say we live in the campo..


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have arranged for the parcel to be collected by ecoparcel, for a 40x30x21cm box weighing 6kg, cost 31.16 euros, not bad, but as I had an emergency and have to fly to a different part of Uk, to where i wanted to send the parcel, so in the end cost didn't matter, I don't think it is too bad a cost really as it will be deliveres to my daughter in a few days, so quite reliable.


----------



## Nomad_uk (Oct 23, 2012)

And MRW?


----------



## Nomad_uk (Oct 23, 2012)

Nomad_uk said:


> And MRW?


If I wasn't clear, I was asking what MRW stands for, please!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

MRW is a small parcels and courier company.... bit like City Link in the UK


----------



## Nomad_uk (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah! Thanks - and do you know if they collect/deliver from anywhere in the campo? Presumably one has to take and collect from a regional office: do they have a website where I can find information about them? I'm in Andalucia.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Nomad_uk said:


> Ah! Thanks - and do you know if they collect/deliver from anywhere in the campo? Presumably one has to take and collect from a regional office: do they have a website where I can find information about them? I'm in Andalucia.


Start here...

MRW - National express transport

For a list of their offices go here

MRW - Our Branches

Click on the town / city nearest to you and select from the list that appears for your closest office. For new clients, I would think it necessary to take the parcel or package to the nearest office. Payment is in advance just as with Correos or with the Post Office in the UK.


----------



## Nomad_uk (Oct 23, 2012)

Many thanks - that's very useful!


----------



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

whitenoiz said:


> Maybe things are different on the CB but here in the campo in Granada, Correos would always be my first choice. Letters to / from the UK rarely take more than 72 hours and parcels to / from turn up within 5 days.
> Deliveries from Amazon via MRW invariably result in me visiting their local office for collection as they don't believe the address actually exists... Strangely enough however, when I used MRW Pet Transport arranged through the same office to move two of my dogs over to Alicante they had no trouble at all finding us!


We're also out in the 'sticks' in Granada province and I have the same experience....My stuff from Amazon seems to go straight to MRW. I don't mind, we go into Baza at least once a week. Also I've not had any bad experiences with the local post office or problems of letters not arriving.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Old Dutch...
MRW are Amazon's preferred delivery service for Spain. Packages are dispatched from the Madrid Barajas Cargo Centre to the various provincial distribution centres and then onto the office closest to the postal address specified by the customer. From there the local office delivers to the client. 
The problem arises when the same post code is used for several locations... In my case the post code is shared between three separate villages each about 15 kms apart in a roughly triangular shape. Any property falling within that triangle gets the same post code. For post code 18129 for instance the correct mailing address is the street address followed by the village name followed by the name of the administrative district, Cacin, followed by the post code then Granada as the Province. 
For a long time one of their drivers would go directly to Cacin but of course our street address isn't in Cacin but one of the other associated villages; when the driver couldn't find our street address in Cacin, he simply marked the packages 'Address Incorrect' and returned the package to the Loja office. The joke is that to get to Cacin and then back to Loja, he had to pass through our village, passing the end of our street twice!
When I visited the office to arrange transport for two of my dogs to Alicante, I provided the guy in the office with a map showing exactly where our village and street address could be found... This time no problem the collection from my home was made by the same guy that I had spoken to in the office earlier the same day. 
I have since amended my postal address with Amazon deleting the reference to Cacin and have had one subsequent delivery made without a hitch...


----------

